# Snake Sticks???



## R.W. (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a Snake Stick in San Antonio, TX.???

Store or website?


----------



## moose35 (Sep 3, 2007)

a member named bear foot inc makes them i think.

  pm him


           moose


----------



## Ted (Sep 3, 2007)

i used to make them and occasionally sell some to friends at the Ft.Worth Zoo.
if i still had a metal shop i would gladly make you one.


----------



## Canth (Sep 3, 2007)

You can buy one from www.tongs.com


----------



## Ted (Sep 3, 2007)

Canth said:


> You can buy one from www.tongs.com


i had a set of those..they are really dangerous for the snake.[imho]
i have seen many injuries from these models.

i would recommend these..http://www.whitneysnaketongs.com/index.html
i had one for many years and they are much better and worth the price.


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 3, 2007)

get a putter and use that. not much of a snake hook but ...
i dont use tongs at all. afraid ill harm the snake. also Steve didnt use them , so why should i lol


----------



## mindlessvw (Sep 3, 2007)

i use animal capture equipment...they have a website in houston area...their hooks are not metal therefore depending what you are hooking they won;t be affected my the thermo difference...also every hook they have is flexible enough for a sudden pinning...really it depends on what you are working with


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 8, 2007)

Furmont is located in TX, its the best hooks you can find.
Tongs only hurt a snake if you dont know how to use them


----------



## Canth (Sep 11, 2007)

Also, they don't only sell tongs. They sell a lot of other snake handling equipment. I have a hook from there, works fine. 

I've used a hook from ACE. I loved it. Was gonna get one but decided I wasn't into snakes enough to spend that much on a hook at the time.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Sep 11, 2007)

moose35 said:


> a member named bear foot inc makes them i think.
> 
> pm him
> 
> ...



Yea moose is right, i sell them. Give me an idea of what you want and i can custom make it for you... My website is www.freewebs.com/bearfootinc/ 
Send me an email or pm with the info...

~Samuel


----------



## Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Crotalus said:


> Furmont is located in TX, its the best hooks you can find.
> Tongs only hurt a snake if you dont know how to use them


and most people dont.
and they are dangerous..a hook is superior, imho, except for dealing with hot snakes.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea your right, even with some hots a hook is better... I really dont like tongs, except for the genital giant... and that is EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 11, 2007)

Ted said:


> and most people dont.
> and they are dangerous..a hook is superior, imho, except for dealing with hot snakes.


Well thats not entirely true. If you have one, you make sure to learn how to apply pressure etc.
A hook is fine as long as the snake are behaving, if not then you might end up in hospital. To use a hook for a mamba for example is asking for trouble. 
For field its better to just let a crazy snake be alone, but in captivity you might need to transfer it and a tong is a good backup.
I rarely use it for field since there are no snakes here that I really need one for. 
For mediumsized vipers a hook is fine.


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 11, 2007)

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Yea your right, even with some hots a hook is better... I really dont like tongs, except for the *genital giant*... and that is EXPENSIVE!!


     

(its gentle giant...)


----------



## Texas Blonde (Sep 11, 2007)

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Yea your right, even with some hots a hook is better... I really dont like tongs, except for the genital giant... and that is EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Sep 11, 2007)

Crotalus said:


> Well thats not entirely true. If you have one, you make sure to learn how to apply pressure etc.
> A hook is fine as long as the snake are behaving, if not then you might end up in hospital. To use a hook for a mamba for example is asking for trouble.
> For field its better to just let a crazy snake be alone, but in captivity you might need to transfer it and a tong is a good backup.
> I rarely use it for field since there are no snakes here that I really need one for.
> For mediumsized vipers a hook is fine.


Righto, not the best for the fast elapids... But vipers i would prefer the hook...




Crotalus said:


> (its gentle giant...)


Did that on purpus, wondered if anyone would catch it ;P 


~Samuel


----------



## Ted (Sep 12, 2007)

Crotalus said:


> Well thats not entirely true. If you have one, you make sure to learn how to apply pressure etc.


i have been using them for decades, two different kinds of tongs available, both best sellers at the biggest companies.
i also fabricated hooks i sold to the Ft.Wth zoo herpetologists.
i think tongs are ok for limited purposes.
but lifting a larger snake is not smart with them..they are good to grasp the first part of a snake while the middle is supported by a hook.


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 12, 2007)

Crotalus said:


> (its gentle giant...)


or giant genital...


----------



## Gsc (Sep 12, 2007)

Crotalus said:


> Furmont is located in TX, its the best hooks you can find.
> Tongs only hurt a snake if you dont know how to use them



Yep, The Stump Rippers are the Lamboorghini of the snake hook world..lol...it's the only field hook I use these days....


As for san antonio, there is a venomous reptile show coming up in December I believe (It's right outside of town in Converse)....there are always MULTIPLE dealers with hooks & tongs...

Good luck.

Graham


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 12, 2007)

Gsc said:


> Yep, The Stump Rippers are the Lamboorghini of the snake hook world..lol...it's the only field hook I use these days....


Same here. 
I will invest in their hooks for captive use later on.


----------

